# Collection info about the last steam locomotives



## AF82 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi all!

I'm starting in this hobby. I already have a start set with a BR 52. But after some lecture I'm realizing that the last american steam locomotives are the best of all .
So I'm collecting info about them. Do u know any site in internet or a good book where I can read more about the steam locomotives used in the United States after 1900?
And what about information of Tanscontinental service?

Thanx


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

AF82, welcome to the forum! I'd suggest starting your research with the internet, as it's free and you can browse from home. Here's a timeline to start with about the development of railroads in the U.S.A. :http://www.sdrm.org/history/timeline/

Here is (it's a bit awkward) table of steam engines used: http://www.steamlocomotive.com/misc/wheels.php

Best wishes,


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice links, Reck.

Here's a fun one on the history of streamliner steamers ...

http://www.jitterbuzz.com/stream.html

TJ


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Theres some good info in that link TJ.

I'm up to "The 49er". The transformation from before and after shrouding is amazing. it looks 50-100 years more modern!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Quite the interesting read. Many things i didn't know about the earliest stuff. One intriguing photo surfaced.








A prototype for 3-rail operations anyone?

Carl


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Kwikster said:


> Quite the interesting read. Many things i didn't know about the earliest stuff. One intriguing photo surfaced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has to be a photo shop. that is a O scale three rail.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> That has to be a photo shop. that is a O scale three rail.


Hey Southern Boy.
History....history, Don't you know at least RR history?


Nope it is not Photoshopped.
You never heard of Stevens?
A JERSEY boy.:thumbsup:
Is often referred to the Father of Railroads.
That picture is what Hoboken, NJ looked like back then. There were only around 700 residents at the time.:thumbsup:

A single horizontal steam cylinder rotates a notched wheel that contacts a "rack" sitting between two wooden steel topped rails.

If you notice the wheels are not flanged either, he had some kind of rollers to keep it on the track.

His sons, along with John's visions brought along the first RR, (where in NJ). You never heard of the John Bull?
History....history, Don't you know at least RR history?
Read more,
http://jimquest.com/writ/trains/stevens.pdf


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Nice links, Reck.
> 
> Here's a fun one on the history of streamliner steamers ...
> 
> ...


What a great site. I love streamlined anything. Here's a great site for streamlined train images.

http://www.louisvilleartdeco.com/feature/Transportation/Trains/Trains-index.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

seabilliau said:


> Here's a great site for streamlined train images.


Excellent link. I hadn't see that site (or most of those wonderful images) before. Thanks!

TJ


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Kwikster.............thanks for the picture of the steam engine. That is going on the bucket list as the next scratch build.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

big ed said:


> Hey Southern Boy.
> History....history, Don't you know at least RR history?


I flunked history, I was home with my trains.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Some great footage of a NY Central Dreyfuss Hudson haulin' *ss in this vid ... starting at 1:00 ...






Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A couple of nice historic vids, referencing several historic rails / lines / runs ...

Glory Machines, snipets of Parts 1/2 and Parts 3/4/5 ...











Some great Hiawatha shots in that 2nd vid.

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

AF82 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm starting in this hobby. I already have a start set with a BR 52. But after some lecture I'm realizing that the last american steam locomotives are the best of all .
> So I'm collecting info about them. Do u know any site in internet or a good book where I can read more about the steam locomotives used in the United States after 1900?
> ...


The BR52, I just love those, would love to run one on my lay out, but I'm happy to settle on the BR87 tho

As for steam are you wanting to model any steam train? I have a good collection of American steam going also! It's not a massive collection, but one im proud to have!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Carl said:


> Kwikster.............thanks for the picture of the steam engine. That is going on the bucket list as the next scratch build.


A picture showing the center rail and how it moved down the rail.









Here is one on Flickr,

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenboydphotography/6950049269/

That would be a cool scratch build.




Southern said:


> I flunked history, I was home with my trains.


I don't recall ever learning about train history in school.
It is never too late to open a book or hit the net to learn some history Southern. There are plenty of places to look.
I am talking TRAIN history now.
You should enjoy that.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't need a book I got y'all. That is a cool photo.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> I don't need a book I got y'all. That is a cool photo.



I was going to say that too.

That doesn't look too hard to scratch build one up, huh?
Maybe I will try one in O gauge.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

To understand the steam engine, it use and development, in the early 1900's one might wish to look back before going forward. The steam engine came to life in Europe and then came to the United States. A good time line, including the players, what was available, etc. is contained in the following internet site: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steam_locomotive. Near the bottom of this page is a reference to books that have been written on this matter. The book that I found to be most interesting and informative is “THE AGE OF STEAM” written by Lucius Beebe and Charles Glee, published by Rinehart & Company in the mid-1950's.

By the early 1900's, steam engines, used in the United States were being manufactured in the United States. The economics of a railroad drove the increase in number of wheels under the steam engine. The early steam engines, with wheel arrangements of of 2-4-0, 4-4-0, etc., where slow and the number of cars that could be pulled was limited to generally less than 10. The desire to increase revenue, etc. brought about the growth in the larger steam engines. 

Ed, thanks for the that link for the John Stevens engine


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Excellent link. I hadn't see that site (or most of those wonderful images) before. Thanks!
> 
> TJ


Here's another good streamliner site

http://streamlinermemories.info/


----------

